# Need a Puppy Foster



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi All,

I normally wouldn't do this but I really want these pups in homes. We have two cream males and two black females. We believe they are golden/lab mix. There might be something else in there. The mom looks pretty close if not purebred golden. They came in with kennel cough and have been treated and they have all stopped coughing. They are about 14 weeks old, have been wormed and two sets of shots. They are ranging from 22 - 25lbs at this time. They are going to be big boys and girls! I will post pictures later. One male and femal are in are in Toledo, OH and the other two are in Kalamazoo, MI. Anyone in the area interested in helping us out? You can email me at [email protected] if you. You can also see them at www.gr-rescue.org. We do require an application be filled out and a home visit done before fostering. Thanks!


----------

